

Show HN: Automate the way you keep your girl happy - chasekingsley
http://surprisr.co/

======
smt88
If you use this service (or anything similar), you deserve to get dumped.
Women aren't dogs that you "keep happy" by buying them things. And gifts
aren't something you can outsource without losing everything that makes it
valuable.

~~~
joneil
I don't think this is the case for everyone. With my wife and I, I'm great at
expressing loves in some ways (time together, helping out, general affection)
but gift giving is not one of them - I never really got excited by gifts, I
never think about buying them, and I always choke when I have to go shopping
for a gift. I'm not a good gift buyer.

Having said that, the few times I've gotten gifts, my wife loves it. If
there's a service that helps me a) periodically remember that giving gifts is
a thing that guys can do, and b) suggests a few good options, from which I can
choose the most appropriate for my wife, why not?

The romance of gift giving is in that the person took deliberate effort to
brighten your day. If that effort involved asking somebody else to help me
out, because I want to surprise her with something I'm not good at on my own,
then that is still thoughtful / loving / romantic - I'm still doing it because
I'm thinking of her and wanting to show love.

I'd be interested to use this once it launches.

------
pizza
Is this thing insulting or is that just me?

------
andrewrice
I lol'd then signed up.

